# AL Detail - Quick Detail - Jaguar XJR 100



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

After some technical problems with this post, here are the before and after pics of our Jaguar XJR 100

Before:























































After:














































Thanks for looking!!

Adam


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pics not showing....


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> pics not showing....


+1


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Pics are now working!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice looking Jag mate .....a few larger pics wouldnt go amis though


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

That's a shame and good at the same time. How much do these cars sell for privately? I haven't really paid much attention to Jags but now I'm getting a bit older the ideal of a nice comfortable automatic is more appealing.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Stunning! I love these cars and that is how a jag should look. God, I need to get myself another Jag!!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> That's a shame and good at the same time. How much do these cars sell for privately? I haven't really paid much attention to Jags but now I'm getting a bit older the ideal of a nice comfortable automatic is more appealing.


Have a look on Auto trader or Piston Heads.These things are going very cheap. Just spotted a W plate V8 XJR for 3k!!! The one on this post is a special model though, these keep their value much better. A V8 supercharged Jag with 370bhp for 3k, it's a no brainer!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

great work, Adam


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> That's a shame and good at the same time. How much do these cars sell for privately? I haven't really paid much attention to Jags but now I'm getting a bit older the ideal of a nice comfortable automatic is more appealing.


Pete5570 has pretty much covered what I would've said, saying that it can be worth having a look through Jaguar dealerships, due to this shape not being the current model you can get a bit of a bargain as they wan to shift them!

With our XJR 100 I'm not sure on the value, ive had it since new and don't intend on getting rid so never really looked into it lol, it does get quite a bit of attention when it goes on show at Jaguar Entusiast Club Events. Again this could be a place to pick up a good deal, with knowing it's generally been owned by a lover of Jaguars!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that's a fantastic car!!!

Nice job, love those reflections!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great results - they look like a lot of car for the money :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yoghurtman said:


> Great results - they look like a lot of car for the money :thumb:


They are a shed load of car for the money. I drove an early V8 XJR that belongs to a friend, it's hard to believe a car of this size can hit 60 in 5.3 seconds, until you drive one. It destroyed a BMW M3 in a drag race, to the surprise of both owners! A proper motor!


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> They are a shed load of car for the money. I drove an early V8 XJR that belongs to a friend, it's hard to believe a car of this size can hit 60 in 5.3 seconds, until you drive one. It destroyed a BMW M3 in a drag race, to the surprise of both owners! A proper motor!


It's true, there's been a fair few occasions where the car has beaten things that I didn't think it could!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

All this talk of XJRs is gonna have to stop! I keep finding myself on Auto trader looking at them, the prices are too tempting!!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Gorgeous cat, drooling already..........


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Never heard of an xjr100,can you tell me more about yours ,is it a run out special edition??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

> A limited-edition XJR called the XJR 100 was available in 2002 only. The XJR 100 came only in black (paint as well as exterior trim) with black leather interior.
> 
> Features exclusive to the XJR 100 were unique alloy sport wheels, gray-stained birdseye maple trim, red badges and red stitching throughout the interior. Only 500 were produced.
> 
> The XJR 100 also used the "R1" Package's Brembo brakes and larger drilled rotors with future 18 inch series BBS Milan wheels. The "R1" Package originally appeared in 2001 MY.


:thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Just had to some in and have another look... beautiful car!

Do you any photos of the interior? I'd love to see the 'Grey-stained birdseye maple trim'.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

c16rkc said:


> Just had to some in and have another look... beautiful car!
> 
> Do you any photos of the interior? I'd love to see the 'Grey-stained birdseye maple trim'.


I will take some pics of the interior over the weekend and post them up :thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> :thumb:


This is a nice sum up of the car! I spent a couple of years looking into rumours about the XJR 100 and have found out there are a few subtle performance up grades. Apparently these upgrades were originally done as a way for Jaguar to 'test' them for future cars. I have a document somewhere that I got from the Jaguar Enthusiast Club after someone stripped one down to look into the rumours. I will post that as well as the interior pics!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't forgotten about the pics of the interior, I've just not had chance to breath this weekend, I will take them and post them up as soon as I get the chance.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks great, got any full car pics???


----------



## Swerve (Apr 6, 2011)

ajlittler said:


> This is a nice sum up of the car! I spent a couple of years looking into rumours about the XJR 100 and have found out there are a few subtle performance up grades. Apparently these upgrades were originally done as a way for Jaguar to 'test' them for future cars. I have a document somewhere that I got from the Jaguar Enthusiast Club after someone stripped one down to look into the rumours. I will post that as well as the interior pics!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Adam


Hi Adam, this is very interesting to hear, I've just completed a re-shell of my 100, with many, many upgrades, mechanical, electronic, trim and paint.

Can you recall what was said in the JEC artical?

I'm trying to start a register of the UK 100's as there where only 86 made.

Sean


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Swerve said:


> Hi Adam, this is very interesting to hear, I've just completed a re-shell of my 100, with many, many upgrades, mechanical, electronic, trim and paint.
> 
> Can you recall what was said in the JEC artical?
> 
> ...


Hi Sean,

Unfortunately I cannot find the document anywhere, I'm thinking it is somewhere in my other house. I'll set about looking for it again as it would be something that any of the owners that join your register would be interested in!

As for what it said I can't remember the specifics but it involved the exhaust, which I confirm that it is different as when someone hit the car from behind it needed a new exhaust and we got a call asking if it was an aftermarket exhaust as the standard XJR exhaust wasn't the same. As I have had the car from new I know the exhaust is the Jaguar original. I believe that it mentioned a slight variance on the mapping as well and a number of other changes.

Would love to see the pics of your re-shell!!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Love them XJ's and yours is extra special. Very nice, great job.


----------



## Swerve (Apr 6, 2011)

ajlittler said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Would love to see the pics of your re-shell!!
> 
> ...


Hi Adam,

As you might be able to tell from the pictures, it has updates, many of which you can't see, like a Quaife ATB diff, poly bushes, Maybach solinoids in the gearbox, Alcantara/Nappa leather/Aluminium and body colour trim. All the work carried out by myself.

I do have all new original parts if I ever want to return it to factory, as it is, it's far better than new.


----------



## Swerve (Apr 6, 2011)

And here it is after 100 trouble free installation miles. Brakes are Alcon 6 pots, same as 08' XKR-S. Engine upgrades include TVS supercharger, intercooler, Jaguar Factory support on reprogramming of ECU, paint is by House of Kolor, USA. It's Jaguar PED Anthracite but with a pearl Kandy, it comes alive in direct sunlight.



















I don't just polish 'em, I rebuild 'em!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that is a beautiful car!!!!

Striking!


----------

